# Electric bass in classical music



## TheFClef

Does anyone here think that the electric bass can be actively involved in classical music? Or would anybody like it? I have known bassist to have played solo classical music like Victor Wooten's Classical Thump but what about in an orchestral or symphonic sense? Being fully aware that the double bass is already a part of an orchestra, I wonder if the electric bass could have a part. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest

No, all electric Guitars are spawn of the Devil IMO, Don't like em at all


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> No, all electric Guitars are spawn of the Devil IMO, Don't like em at all


 Come on, Andante. You don't like Wes Montgomery, Pat Metheny, Tal Farlow, Jim Hall? All electric jazz guitarists.


----------



## Guest

Who?? . No its acoustic only for me, no 1000w amps to contend with.


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Who?? . No its acoustic only for me, no 1000w amps to contend with.


Really you don't like Jim Hall or Wes Montgomery? Are you sure you're a jazz fan? 

These guitarists hardly play with 1000w amplifiers. In fact, Jim Hall and Montgomery are known for playing through small amps. Not only that, but they don't run any effects at all either. It's just a nice, mellow clean tone, which for me, is the true essence of jazz guitar.


----------



## Guest

Quite honestly I can’t say that I have heard them but if they were playing electric then I wouldn’t want to, it is too close to the sound of Rock for my taste no matter what they are playing, it is the sound that I don’t like, I am of the old school. 
There are quite a few Classical composers that I don’t like but that does not mean I am not a lover of classical it is purely my taste you have yours I have mine, and as for Electric Guitars, Violins etc in classical I just can’t see that they would be accepted except by the Avant-garde brigade. So sorry but not for me!


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Quite honestly I can't say that I have heard them but if they were playing electric then I wouldn't want to, it is too close to the sound of Rock for my taste no matter what they are playing, it is the sound that I don't like, I am of the old school.
> There are quite a few Classical composers that I don't like but that does not mean I am not a lover of classical it is purely my taste you have yours I have mine, and as for Electric Guitars, Violins etc in classical I just can't see that they would be accepted except by the Avant-garde brigade. So sorry but not for me!


 You never even heard Jim Hall or Wes Montgomery and you're already dismissing them just because they played electric guitars? I don't understand your logic at all, Andante.

Electric guitars in jazz can be traced all the way back to the days of Charlie Christian who made it okay for jazz guitarists to play improvised solos. Around the time of and before Chrstian, you had guys like Eddie Lang and Freddie Green who just played rhythm guitar on electrics.


----------



## Aramis

I'm electric bass player and I've played some classical tunes on it, but I don't think that it's a good idea to use this kind of instrument in classical music. Stanley Clarke made some classical-styled pieces and althought his main instrument is electric bass, he used double bass to record those pieces. Maybe in future we will be able to hear stuff like Concerto for Electric Guitar in D or electric symphony orchestra with electric guitars, basses and rock drum sets instead of classic stuff but I belive it wouldn't sound too good.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> You never even heard Jim Hall or Wes Montgomery and you're already dismissing them just because they played electric guitars? I don't understand your logic at all, Andante..


I am not dismissing them, they may be brilliant for all I know, its just that I have not heard them at least not that I know off, it's the instrument not the player that I dislike surely you understand.

*Aramis* I used to play Double Bass, Jazz and classical I tried an electric bass but did not like it.


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> I am not dismissing them, they may be brilliant for all I know, its just that I have not heard them at least not that I know off, it's the instrument not the player that I dislike surely you understand.


You're a jazz fan and you never heard Wes Montgomery or Jim Hall? I'm sorry, but I find this unacceptable, especially considering that Wes Montgomery and Jim Hall were two of the biggest names in jazz guitar in the late 50s to the 60s. Montgomery died in 1968. Jim Hall is still around, though his output has been less prolific since the 80s.

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=11:fifyxqy5ldhe~T1

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=11:jifrxqt5ldse~T1


----------



## Conservationist

Andante said:


> I am not dismissing them, they may be brilliant for all I know, its just that I have not heard them at least not that I know off, it's the instrument not the player that I dislike surely you understand.
> 
> *Aramis* I used to play Double Bass, Jazz and classical I tried an electric bass but did not like it.


As much as I think this poster uses a bad logical process in parsing reality, I'm going to agree here: for a lot of things, electric guitars and basses are simply "not right."

In particular, rock guitar grates on my ears. Drop-d distorted and gated guitar, that's another story.

I think you could use electric bass with classical if you produced it correctly, but it seems to me the double bass has a wider range of sound and technique appropriate, so I wonder why.

In particular, a simple experiment would be to hook your bass up to a sound processor and select some kind of "concert hall" sound panned hard to center rear. This drops out the grating loudness and makes the bass able to interact with acoustic guitars.


----------



## Guest

Conservationist said:


> As much as I think this poster uses a bad logical process in parsing reality,


 Please explain


> I think you could use electric bass with classical if you produced it correctly, but it seems to me the double bass has a wider range of sound and technique appropriate, so I wonder why.
> 
> .


Have you ever attended a classical Concert????, The Bass is bowed how on earth can you bow an Electric Guitar, I can't wait to read your explanation


----------



## Aramis

Andante said:


> Have you ever attended a classical Concert????, The Bass is bowed how on earth can you bow an Electric Guitar, I can't wait to read your explanation


You can do it easily. I used my violin bow to play electric bass - it makes nice, deep sound, although you can't use all strings, so at the long run it makes no sense. Also, there was few guitarists in rock music, which used bow to play electric guitar.

Check this out:


----------



## Guest

Aramis said:


> You can do it easily. I used my violin bow to play electric bass - it makes nice, deep sound, *although you can't use all strings*, so at the long run it makes no sense. Also, there was few guitarists in rock music, which used bow to play electric guitar.
> 
> Check this out:


I think it is obvious that it would be a nice, deep sound, although I am not sure of *nice*  and it would be a lot of use if you can't play the A and D strings that may be great for rock or metal but not of much use in a St Qt or Orchestra. No I'm sorry its a non starter


----------



## TheFClef

The electric bass has some advantages that the upright bass does not have. Like harmonics (ik but you can't hear them), fretted harmonics, tapped harmonics, two hand tapping, easy amplification, slap/pop, and you can play it like a classical guitar.

Please consider these two musicians as a solo "classical" instrument.

Victor Wooten: 



 ; 




Jaco Pastorius: 



 ; 




But as part of a symphony it would have its disadvantages, such as overbearing, but you can play from bass to alto on it so...

The electric guitar, in my opinion, is the same as the classical guitar EXCEPT for its common use. 
I used to hate eclectic guitar until I found good musicians like Phil Keaggy, Pat Metheny, Wes Montgomery, John Michael Talbot, and some other guys, and now I don't hate any instrument.

Consider Yngwie Malmsteen, although widely hated by classical musicians.









Also I believe that music should be judged by the content and intent, not style, genre, artist, or intrument. I can't stand some rap because of the things they say in it, but i love Paul Simon's music because it sounds cool and it has non-offensive lyrics. I love music from Switchfoot just as much as I love music from Mahler and Weather Report.

But Whatever...

*Aramis* Bow? That's a cool idea! But i don't want to ruin my bow...
"Concerto for Electric Guitar in D or electric symphony orchestra with electric guitars, basses and rock drum sets instead of classic stuff but I belive it wouldn't sound too good." Good idea, I'm going to try that now.....

*Mirror Image* ""A symphony must be like the world. It must contain everything." - Gustav Mahler" love that quote, and that guy's 3rd symphony.


----------



## danae

Since we are talking about classical music, and since -from what I've already gathered, it's common practice in this forum to include 20th century music, as well as contemporary music in this term (classical that is)- then, yes, any intstrument (and in this case the electric bass) can be used in a "classical" work. I have attended numerous contemporary / avant-garde music concerts with works by composers that use a lot of electric -not to mention electronic- sound in their work.


----------



## R.K.

TheFClef said:


> Does anyone here think that the electric bass can be actively involved in classical music? Or would anybody like it? I have known bassist to have played solo classical music like Victor Wooten's Classical Thump but what about in an orchestral or symphonic sense? Being fully aware that the double bass is already a part of an orchestra, I wonder if the electric bass could have a part. Any thoughts?


In an orchestral or symphonic sense I think it`s unnecesary, as you stated, there`s already an instrument like double bass that serves this function. I can`t see what innovations can this instrument offer to an orchestra without interfere with the other instruments. I think it could only serve as a remplacement...


----------



## Scott Good

TheFClef said:


> The electric bass has some advantages that the upright bass does not have. Like harmonics (ik but you can't hear them), fretted harmonics, tapped harmonics, two hand tapping, easy amplification, slap/pop, and you can play it like a classical guitar.


Yes, for sure. The electric bass is an instrument onto it's own, just as the electric guitar is as well. Both of these instruments have built a body of tecvhnique associated with their unique sonic qualities.



TheFClef said:


> But as part of a symphony it would have its disadvantages, such as overbearing, but you can play from bass to alto on it so...


Well, I don't why it couldn't work. It would just have to be mixed right.

I have used electric bass and guitar in my own compositions and transcriptions - not often, but it has been intersting to encorporate their unique qualities.



TheFClef said:


> The electric guitar, in my opinion, is the same as the classical guitar EXCEPT for its common use.
> I used to hate eclectic guitar until I found good musicians like Phil Keaggy, Pat Metheny, Wes Montgomery, John Michael Talbot, and some other guys, and now I don't hate any instrument.


No, no, Electric guitar is ELECTRIC, and therefor very different than a classical guitar.

Even in terms of technique, look at the gauge difference between electric and acoustic and classical. Each kind of string allows for different kinds of techniques. And on top of it, electric guitar can be modified by using "effects" and that sort of thing.


----------



## TheFClef

Yeah okay i agree with you on the classical vs. electric guitar. I play them both but you see i have a electric classical (just amplified) guitar I use for recording that doubles as an electric guitar when i need to be. (I'm cheep and my bass also doubles as a electric or classical guitar too by means of effect and technique). But the mere fact the the the electric guitar is electric should not be the difference. 
Technique and build is a large difference.


----------



## Aramis

Electric classical? What the hell? I guess you mean electro-acoustic.


----------



## Scott Good

TheFClef said:


> Yeah okay i agree with you on the classical vs. electric guitar. I play them both but you see i have a electric classical (just amplified) guitar I use for recording that doubles as an electric guitar when i need to be. (I'm cheep and my bass also doubles as a electric or classical guitar too by means of effect and technique). But the mere fact the the the electric guitar is electric should not be the difference.
> Technique and build is a large difference.


But it is because it is electric that allows for such thin gauge strings! Otherwise, they wouldn't be heard - they have to be amplified. Thus, the electric part effects the structure and design of the instrument.

I think this is am important distinction, and is why electric guitar is so different than classical.

Any instrument can be amplified, but the electric guitar fully embraces this to affect the design of the instrument.

It is the same with electric bass - try playing with others without the amplification - doesn't work. And this is why I think that they can be used effectively in modern music, without being in competition with their acoustic counter parts - they are simply different instruments.


----------



## halfasemitone

Wow, I'm surprised at the amount of closed minds here. If the essence of classical is to NOT push the boundaries then no, don't use anything electric. If you're trying to mimic what they did hundreds of years ago mimic away. If you're trying to use classical styles, mix them with new concepts but remain classical heavy, then I don't see why you wouldn't electric instruments. Isn't this how music moves forward?


----------



## Sid James

*Penderecki* composed a _Partita for harpsichord, electric guitar, bass-guitar, harp, double bass and orchestra_. It's not a bad example of 'texture music,' but I prefer his _Cello Concerto No. 1_ or _Symphony No. 1_ if you're talking about that style...


----------



## Guest

I thought this thread was dead however, I have a CD of Jacques Loissier Trio "The Bach Book" 40th anniversary album, so disappointing !! Charbonnier uses Electric Bass, it lacks the drive and punch of a Double Bass, they may be acceptable to the lesser forms of music but not Jazz or Classical


----------



## Argus

I have seen both the electric guitar and bass used well in a classical setting on some of Morricones' pieces, especially the final showdown music in Once Upon a Time in the West (which incidentally also features another non-standard classical instrument, the harmonica).

The two big difference is that the upright bass can be bowed and the general differences in timbre. The electric is more portable and easier to learn to play to a competent standard but the sound of a double bass played pizzicato is probably a nicer, rounder sound and thats coming from a guy who only plays electric.

But if we're talking about guitars, the electric is far superior in terms of range and should feature in more classical works. A nylon string classical may sound a lot better than most clean electrics, apart from maybe a semi-hollow with flatwounds for a smooth sound, but the nylon string is a very Spanish sounding instrument to me, making it perfect for flamenco and Latin composers but not great for other purposes. The electric guitars main strength is that it sounds can be altered greatly by effects. A lot of people here will disagree with me but a distorted guitar is one of the best sounds in music and is sadly neglected in the classical realm. I am not a fan of these guitarists who play Paganini's Caprices or Mozart pieces on distorted guitars, as it just ends up far worse than the originals, but new pieces written to exploit the instruments increased sustain, ability to bend notes and other effects would work well.

The main problem with using electric guitars and basses is keeping the piece sounding 'classical', but if the composer is open minded and isn't bothered about being contained within a single genre boundary and just making music I see no reason why any instrument can't be used in any musical setting.


----------



## Scott Good

Argus said:


> I have seen both the electric guitar and bass used well in a classical setting on some of Morricones' pieces, especially the final showdown music in Once Upon a Time in the West (which incidentally also features another non-standard classical instrument, the harmonica).
> 
> The two big difference is that the upright bass can be bowed and the general differences in timbre. The electric is more portable and easier to learn to play to a competent standard but the sound of a double bass played pizzicato is probably a nicer, rounder sound and thats coming from a guy who only plays electric.
> 
> But if we're talking about guitars, the electric is far superior in terms of range and should feature in more classical works. A nylon string classical may sound a lot better than most clean electrics, apart from maybe a semi-hollow with flatwounds for a smooth sound, but the nylon string is a very Spanish sounding instrument to me, making it perfect for flamenco and Latin composers but not great for other purposes. The electric guitars main strength is that it sounds can be altered greatly by effects. A lot of people here will disagree with me but a distorted guitar is one of the best sounds in music and is sadly neglected in the classical realm. I am not a fan of these guitarists who play Paganini's Caprices or Mozart pieces on distorted guitars, as it just ends up far worse than the originals, but new pieces written to exploit the instruments increased sustain, ability to bend notes and other effects would work well.
> 
> The main problem with using electric guitars and basses is keeping the piece sounding 'classical', but if the composer is open minded and isn't bothered about being contained within a single genre boundary and just making music I see no reason why any instrument can't be used in any musical setting.


excellent points! electric guitar is a great instrument, so capable - arguably the most influential instrument invented in the 20th century. (yes, even more than synth).

also, with electric bass, you can slap, play chords, tap, and play incredibly fast. i still like acoustic more in general, but the electric bass can be best choice sometimes, if treated like the unique instrument it is.

umm...a little self promotion, but please go to my myspace and listen to "Shock Therapy Variations" - only a short excerpt, but, i be using distorted electric guitar with chamber ensemble (solo trombone, electric guitar + violin, viola, cello, bassoon, clarinet, flute, horn, drum set, vibraphone) - and yes, with some distortion (+delay, octaver, flange, looping, reverse delay, feedback etc - some notated, some left to the performers discretion).

I also use drum set - another incredibly capable, but neglected instrument in the classical world.

www.myspace.com/scottgoodcomposer


----------



## Lukecash12

I think it would work just fine. Music is nothing but manipulating sound and circumstance to leave an emotional imprint. I'm sure you could do that with a box full of rocks if you had some good ideas buzzing about.

But it's not very likely that much of anyone could come up with really good music for it, so we'll just have to see.


----------



## Argus

Scott Good said:


> excellent points! electric guitar is a great instrument, so capable - arguably the most influential instrument invented in the 20th century. (yes, even more than synth).
> 
> also, with electric bass, you can slap, play chords, tap, and play incredibly fast. i still like acoustic more in general, but the electric bass can be best choice sometimes, if treated like the unique instrument it is.
> 
> umm...a little self promotion, but please go to my myspace and listen to "Shock Therapy Variations" - only a short excerpt, but, i be using distorted electric guitar with chamber ensemble (solo trombone, electric guitar + violin, viola, cello, bassoon, clarinet, flute, horn, drum set, vibraphone) - and yes, with some distortion (+delay, octaver, flange, looping, reverse delay, feedback etc - some notated, some left to the performers discretion).
> 
> I also use drum set - another incredibly capable, but neglected instrument in the classical world.
> 
> www.myspace.com/scottgoodcomposer


I' ve had a listen to some of your stuff on your myspace and thought I'd give you some feedback.

Firstly, I see what you mean on _Shock Therapy Variations _you do use a quite varied instrumentation but I think the distorted guitar fits in quite well. It seems to be tussling or duelling with the trombone at times with the trombone slightly overpowering it. I do like the use of artificial harmonics though and the chaotic element they add. From the one minute sample the playing sounded slightly Allan Holdworth-y or maybe Sonny Sharrock or Pete Cosey.

I also noticed electic guitar and bass on _Spring is Here_ which both complemented the horn well and created a slightly darker jazzy feel. I like the natural harmonics used here as well as the sparse comping.

My favourite piece was either _Between the Rooms_ especially the rhythmic structures below the lead trumpet or _Listen_ with it's middle eastern/persian sounding strings and the vibraphone or xylophone I think accompaniment.

In regards to the electric guitar being the influential instrument of the 20th Century, I would agree. It led to the creation of new genres like rock and metal, allowed guitarists to be lead players in jazz as opposed to strictly rhythm playing and much more. If you haven't heard it already check ot Fripp and Eno's _Evening Star_ album. It's hard to believe its mostly just one guitarist and a primitive analogue looper.

An argument could be made for the synth being more important or influential and it is also a great and unique instrument but it's strengths lie in it's sound manipulation and not technique extension. In other words a pianist could play some decent stuff on a synth without playing one before but an acoustic guitarist or double bassist would struggle to realise the possibilities afforded to them on their electric counterparts.


----------



## KJohnson

The electrical sound with these noble instruments somehow rubs me the wrong way. I guess this may be effective if some master composer writes something for that combination.


----------



## wingracer

KJohnson said:


> The electrical sound with these noble instruments somehow rubs me the wrong way. I guess this may be effective if some master composer writes something for that combination.


Yes absolutely. There is no need for electric instruments in music that wasn't made for them. Why use an electric bass in an old symphony when it was written for and best served by double bass?

However, why ignore the VAST possibilities that electric guitar and bass offer? I see nothing wrong with writing new music for these instruments and taking advantage of all their possibilities. Personally, I think if you are going to write a new concerto for bass, the electric bass is a much better instrument as the amplification allows all its nuances to be heard above the orchestra. Also, I can just imagine a good slap/pop bass line going on in a smaller chamber type piece. It could be brilliant.

To all the electric guitar haters, please know that the electric bass is a VERY different instrument. Yes its construction is basically the same but its sound and use are quite different.


----------



## sammyooba

The timbre of the electric guitar is too high in tension and too 'free' to be used in the classical world which is low in tension and full of 'rules'.

It may perhaps work in Jazz because it is a more free version of classical.


----------



## KJohnson

wingracer said:


> Personally, I think if you are going to write a new concerto for bass, the electric bass is a much better instrument as the amplification allows all its nuances to be heard above the orchestra. Also, I can just imagine a good slap/pop bass line going on in a smaller chamber type piece. It could be brilliant.


I completely agree with this. The only disadvantage of electric bass (as compared to Contrabass) is that it's fret based. For their superiority, string instruments owe a lot to being without frets and free from all the restrictions frets impose.


----------



## Aksel

KJohnson said:


> I completely agree with this. The only disadvantage of electric bass (as compared to Contrabass) is that it's fret based. For their superiority, string instruments owe a lot to being without frets and free from all the restrictions frets impose.


There are fretless electric basses.


----------



## wingracer

Indeed there are fretless electric basses and quite wonderful things can be done with them.

Then there are sounds that a fretted bass was born to do. Slap and pop for instance.


----------



## Guest

You will never match the wonderful sound of a section of seven or eight basses and 95%of classical is for bowed (Arco) bass and not Pizzicato.


----------



## GraemeG

All these refugees from the rock world are fundamentally percussion instruments, and completely unsuited for orchestral use, except *as* percussion. Every instrument in the wind, brass and string section is capable of playing a single note crescendo, or sustaining a note at a constant dynamic. These are fundamental requirements demanded by the music. The guitar, and keyboard cannot do this. This drastically changes the nature of the music that must be written for them, and explains why Andante's comment above is correct.
cheers,
GG


----------



## wingracer

I can't really disagree with that _for orchestral use._ But let's not forget that the orchestra is not the only way to perform classical music. There is life beyond just symphonies.


----------



## wingracer

GraemeG said:


> The guitar, and keyboard cannot do this.


Oh, and this is actually not true. It can be done. There is a reason why the use of a volume pedal (or skillful use of the volume knob) sometimes coupled with feedback induced sustain is called "violining"


----------



## Guest

wingracer said:


> I can't really disagree with that _for orchestral use._ But let's not forget that the orchestra is not the only way to perform classical music. There is life beyond just symphonies.


Sure there is! which do you have in mind?


----------



## wingracer

I see electric bass being best served in more experimental type arrangements. I would agree that if you are writing for traditional orchestral instruments that acoustic bass is probably a better choice but with other electronic instruments or unusual arrangements, I think it could be brilliant.


----------



## hespdelk

There have been some notable uses of electric bass in large scale orchestral works..

Alfred Schnittke and Giya Kancheli have done it - Kancheli apparently swears by it and uses it quite a bit. In my listening its hardly detectable for the most part but its there.. you can pick it out in spots in Styx. From what I read he likes how it can reinforce the bass.

Personally I don't know how well it works in most cases though.. its mostly an issue of blending - doesn't seem to sit with the rest of the ensemble very well.. but Kancheli makes it work..


----------



## starthrower

wingracer said:


> However, why ignore the VAST possibilities that electric guitar and bass offer? I see nothing wrong with writing new music for these instruments and taking advantage of all their possibilities.


You might be interested in Mike Keneally's album The Universe Will Provide. Modern orchestral music recorded by the Metropole Orkest with Mike on electric guitar. This
is just about the best thing I've heard for this combination.
http://www.keneally.com/tuwp/index.html


----------



## jurianbai

the electric guitar can do bending and tremolo too. the reason electric instrument not yet go to classical repertoire is because it have no worth composition to play. which also mean that classical composer have less intention to do maybe because of their lack of knowledge about it. To say an instrumental can do this/that genre is really not match the thinking of music, which if I compare the avantgardist can be so open mind about music, how can this simple logic did not apply to it. if Tan Dun can use paper and water as instrument then I assume electric bass should be even better instrument , in term of note producing capability.


----------



## kv466

Andante said:


> Who?? . No its acoustic only for me, no 1000w amps to contend with.


'Dante, please...ignorance is simply a quality that does not suit you!

Those jazz guitarists Mirror Image mentioned (two years ago) are probably no more than 15 watts..."spawn of the devil"?

Oh, man...well, at least you're my astronomy buddy but from someone who plays acoustic guitar AND electric guitar for a living,...they are totally different stories, sure...but they both are capable of creating desirable and undesirable sounds.


----------



## kv466

Now,...as far as electric BASS in classical,...sure it could work...I played many a classical piece in high school symphonic band on an electric bass because we could simply not afford a double bass...sure, it wasn't ideal but it has it's place and you could make it sound exactly like the real thing; bowing excluded.


----------



## Guest

kv466 said:


> 'Dante, please...ignorance is simply a quality that does not suit you!
> 
> Those jazz guitarists Mirror Image mentioned (two years ago) are probably no more than 15 watts..."spawn of the devil"?
> 
> Oh, man...well, at least you're my astronomy buddy but from someone who plays acoustic guitar AND electric guitar for a living,...they are totally different stories, sure...but they both are capable of creating desirable and undesirable sounds.


Why are you dragging up a two year old post? Perhaps if I had said 1000000 watts you would have seen the intent. MI and myself had many discussions he was/is very knowledgeable on music both classical and jazz and did play the Guitar. 
As far as I am concerned Electric Bass Guitar is for rock band and some forms of jazz which do not interest me greatly. 
My kind of Jazz must have "The Double Bass" 
Classical Guitar would sound dreadful if played on an Electric Guitar as would Spanish etc now that is my personal opinion.
As far as Electric Bass in classical, well the mind boggles it would probably fit in very well in some Avant garde music together with paper infested pianos and computer generated sound but for the music that generally falls under the genre of classical nothing can beat the sound, drive, punch and timbre of the Double Bass and of course most of it is Arco which is kind of difficult on an Electric Bass. :tiphat:


----------



## norman bates

Patrick Zimmerli - the call

Piano, violin, drums and electric bass

about jazz music, there's a great unknown album by the canadian trio of Brian Barley with electric bass recorded in 1970, and there's nothing commercial about it (something that reminds of Andrew Hill, Eric Dolphy and similar musicians), as it's possible to hear listening the samples here.

http://www.amazon.com/1970-Brian-Barley/dp/B0000021AJ


----------



## matsoljare




----------



## addieruss




----------



## humanbean

What? No mention of Steve Reich's Electric Counterpoint for Electric Guitar, Bass Guitar and Tape?

I'll admit, I was somewhat skeptical of this piece before listening to it. Given the instrumentation, I figured it was just one of those gimmicky compositions by a classical composer to appeal to the rock and roll types, but it's actually a pretty good piece.


----------



## kv466

^^

That sounds like just a bunch of separate tracks using delay. Bass is okay.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mark-Anthony Turnage's collaboration with guitarist John Scofield on 'Scorched' included bass guitar (and drums) but it could be argued that the work owes as much to jazz as it does to classical. Schnittke used it on one of his symphonies and I think Bernstein also did with 'Mass'.


----------



## Argus

kv466 said:


> ^^
> 
> That sounds like just a bunch of separate tracks using delay. Bass is okay.


Like most Reich pieces, I like Electric Counterpoint but maybe you might prefer The Orb's take on it:


----------



## Cnote11

Electric Counterpoint is one of my favorite pieces. I'm happy to see others also enjoying it but dismayed at the refusal on behalf of kv466 to embrace it.


----------



## kv466

No, I'm not saying I don't like it...just, well...it's pretty basic stuff. I like and use delay very much.


----------



## Cnote11

You do know Steve Reich wrote this, don't you? The word "okay" can hardly apply to anything Steve Reich!


----------



## violadude

humanbean said:


> I'll admit, I was somewhat skeptical of this piece before listening to it. Given the instrumentation, I figured it was just one of those gimmicky compositions by a classical composer to appeal to the rock and roll types, but it's actually a pretty good piece.


Glad you came around...the electric guitar or electric bass or whatever is just another instrument like a violin is just another instrument. It's how it's used that counts.


----------



## violadude

Anyway, I believe Henze's 6th symphony uses an electric guitar, but not sure if it's a bass guitar or not...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Henze 6 uses an electric guitar, but not a bass guitar.


----------



## Vortex

In _An Index of Metal_ Fausto Romitelli used both an electric guitar and a bass guitar:


----------



## Crudblud

Schnittke uses electric bass and electric guitar in some of his orchestra works. Symphony No. 1 is the only one I remember for certain right off the bat, but I believe some of the Concerti Grossi use them as well.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

It's pretty easy for me to play anything I learn on double bass on electric, albeit with some transition when thumb position is involved.


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> Schnittke uses electric bass and electric guitar in some of his orchestra works. Symphony No. 1 is the only one I remember for certain right off the bat, but I believe some of the Concerti Grossi use them as well.


His Requiem does too :3


----------



## Nariette

I think there already is an adequate bass instrument in every orchestra: the double bass. I'd say it harmonizes better with the other instruments, I love the electric bass, though I think it goes better with the electric guitar.


----------



## Jake

I have made an attempt to use the electric bass guitar in orchestral music.

http://www.talkclassical.com/22710-municipal-happiness-realisation.html

Regards


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## hello

I believe Scott Johnson uses the electric bass in some of his compositions. And I know for sure he uses the electric guitar in many of them.


----------



## Guest

hello said:


> I believe Scott Johnson uses the electric bass in some of his compositions. And I know for sure he uses the electric guitar in many of them.


And these classical compositions are ??????


----------



## Yardrax

In reply to Andante's assertions, there is in fact a way for guitar players to mimic the sustained sound of orchestral instruments:

http://www.ebow.com/home.php


----------



## Guest

Yardrax said:


> In reply to Andante's assertions, there is in fact a way for guitar players to mimic the sustained sound of orchestral instruments:
> 
> http://www.ebow.com/home.php


Not at all impressed but if you think that is is good enough for the BPO try an audition


----------



## Yardrax

I didn't expect you to be impressed, you've already expressed your distaste for the sound of the electric guitar. One of the points brought up previously against it's use was that it doesn't have the sustaining properties of an instrument like a violin, I was showing that this doesn't have to be the case. I don't expect the electric bass or the electric guitar to be showing up in performances of Brahms or Beethoven anytime soon, mind. But who knows what ensembles the composers of the future will demand?


----------



## norman bates

Yardrax said:


> In reply to Andante's assertions, there is in fact a way for guitar players to mimic the sustained sound of orchestral instruments:
> 
> http://www.ebow.com/home.php


today there's also the moog guitar that has infinite sustain


----------

